# Wiring Questions



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I am wiring a new house and i am a bit restricted with conduit pipes. Is it ok to run 12v Video Door phone power & video door phone (Cat5) Cable in the same pipe or will it make interference.

Also can i run Cat5e (Shielded) Coaxial RG6 (Shielded) And this 12v 2 Core x 1mm wire together in a trunking area or will i have any issues.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why the conduit ? Metal or plastic?

BG


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

20mm plastic


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think not if you use a good grade cables.

BG


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Those are all considered class II wiring, and can be run together. If you're worried about an induced current from the 12V source causing interference to your digital signals, they won't. The video door phone will not pull enough power to cause a problem.


----------

